# Jerky auto box at slow speeds



## Sheene (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi everyone,

New to the Forum and just bought my first TTS. Gone for a roadster 2008 and absolutely love it. First drove a TT when they were first issued back in the day on a W plate, 220 brake and the fastest car I had every driven, so always wanted one and now have took the plunge.

Bought it private as budget was tight. Car has loads of history and has never wanted for anything, although the gearbox is really jerky when it gets warm, problem is pulling away in traffic and slow speeds. Read a few posts on here about the S Tronic having issues with this problem. I'm hoping this car isn't going to have it, can anybody advise if it might be something else. Somebody mentioned cam pulleys, although cam belt and water pump was done 18 months ago.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, When was the gearbox oil & filter last replaced ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Sheene (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Hoggy,

18 months ago.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Sheene said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> 
> 18 months ago.


Hi, I'd get the oil & filter replaced first.
I'm sure the brake pedal microswitch has been mentioned in this prob before, but ask the question in the MK2 section you should get more replys.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Sheene said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hoggy,
> ...


Gear box oil change is every 40k on the DSG no time limit so 18month is fine ( my Golf R same engine and Box is on 33k and 5+ years with out a DSG oil change so a waste of £179 ) I'd forget the oil change and have a vag com scan carried out


----------



## Sheene (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks Hoggy.

Would it requiring changing on such a short cycle?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Sheene said:
> ...


Hi, A VagCom scan is always recommended, I was thinking as OP has recently bought the TT perhaps the oil/filter was not replaced 18 months ago.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sheene (Aug 22, 2017)

Yellow_TT

Cheers pal, although I have read that the Fault isn't picked up if it's something sinister. How much does a Com Scan cost, and I assume you mean Computer Scan?

Thanks


----------



## Sheene (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks Hoggy.

Got the paperwork for the oil and filter change from Main dealer, so confident it is done.

Sheene


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Sheene said:


> Yellow_TT
> 
> Cheers pal, although I have read that the Fault isn't picked up if it's something sinister. How much does a Com Scan cost, and I assume you mean Computer Scan?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Dealer VagCom scan is usually £60. Let us know your location & perhaps someone close may scan it for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sheene (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi

New Milton in Hampshire.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Sheene said:


> Hi
> 
> New Milton in Hampshire.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Post your VagCom request with your location in the MK1 section you will get more help.
Not everyone checks new users.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sheene (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Sheene said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Better post it in the mk2 section as you have a mk2


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

This problem is usually the mechatronic unit


----------



## Sheene (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh no, sounds expensive. Any ideas of cost?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Sheene (Aug 22, 2017)

TT Forum Newbee
TT Forum Newbee
Posts: 13
Joined: 22 Aug 2017, 07:41
PostPosted: 07 Sep 2017, 17:39
Took the car to Bristol Gearbox Centre this morning. Diagnostic done and no electrical faults. Turns out the Mechatronic had an issue with a pressure valve, which has been replaced. Full Mechatronic and magnet check, new oil and filter and all done in about 3 hours including an extended road test. Got to say these boys are the mutts nuts, totally professional no BS, identified the problem and didn't try to bend me over. Alex the owner knows his stuff, really nice guy, honest and trustworthy, ably supported by his mechanics. If you are having DSG problems, do not waste your time trying local garages. Man up, get up early and take your car here. Seriously can't thank them enough, £770 including new oil and filter. By the way the car is driving like a dream.

Thank you Milta.


----------

